# Error or not error and anyone know the value?



## Stacy (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a Ball Mason 1/2 gallon jar.  Color unsure whether its green or blue or what you would call it.  I am wondering if it is RARE or either an error jar for I cannot find another one like it no where.  The Mason starts to the left of the Ball.  I am just unsure.  On the bottom it is marked 1-5 except the 1 is a straight line.  Can anyone help me on the color, value, year etc.  I think it was made from 1910-1923.  Thanks for help all!


----------



## Stacy (Dec 6, 2013)

[attachment=half gallon ball mason 001.JPG]


----------



## Stacy (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is another picture of the 1/2 gallon Ball Mason with markings on bottom.  I was not sure if I included this one or not.  It is marked 1 - 5 except the 1 is straight like an i without the dot.  I am unsure of the exact color, i am unsure of the year, I am unsure if it is an error jar or not due to the Mason being offset to the left of the Ball for I have not see any others like this plus I am unsure of the value.  Thank You


----------



## Stacy (Dec 7, 2013)

picture of whole 1/2 gallon Ball Mason marked 1-5 with zinc lid


----------



## Stacy (Dec 7, 2013)

bottom.  On the bottom I guess it is the way the picture was taken because the 1 - 5 is plain as day and in the picture about the hyphen looks strange, it is the angle of the picture.


----------



## coreya (Dec 7, 2013)

welcome Stacy, the jar appears to be a common Ball mason jar which would be listed in the red book (jar reference) as a # 274. These are circa early 1900's - 1910 era and have *numerous (to many to count) variations*. The numbers / letters on the base are mold numbers used to id a particular mold used in production. The color is referred to as ball blue. Ball made millions and millions of these so they are easy to collect and make nice decorations. value 5-10 on a good day.


----------

